
Ask HN: How do you squeeze in enough time for book reading? - wbsun
Work is busy: dev, meeting, troubleshooting, various pings, email, chats, ...<p>Life is busy: kids, wife&#x2F;husband, house, car, shopping, eating, fun, ...<p>Are you able to read books, not on vacation, but during weekdays? If yes, how do you get time?
======
dglass
I had this problem. Super busy during the day at work, I drive to work so I
can't read during my commute, etc.

I ended up buying a kindle with a backlit screen and started reading in bed
for 15-30 minutes right before going to bed. I picked up a library card that
gives me access to a bunch of kindle books for free and my amazon prime also
gives me access to quite a few books I can read for free. I buy books for the
kindle every now and then

------
faizmokhtar
I take public transport to work so that I can get a 1 1/2 hours to read
everyday. And sometimes while I'm doing my laundry.

------
xxdesmus
I'd love to figure this out also. I'm stuck ready stuff for work during the
entire commute just to (barely) stay on top of the latest news. I can't find
time to read a real book, and it is frustrating as hell.

------
jgrahamc
For me it's during my commute. I take public transport and read on it.

------
nanospeck
Audio books are great way to read esp. while commute/driving and
evening/morning threadmill sessions (double benefit of improving health +
knowledge).

------
roryisok
One trick is I try not to bring my phone to bed with me. Then last thing at
night, first thing in the morning I have time to read

------
wreath
I stop using my computer and phone at 9pm every evening, and plan to go to bed
by 10:30pm.

So I have at least 1 hour and a half for reading.

------
foobarbazetc
Read in bed instead of going on your phone.

------
smt88
Audio books whenever I'm cooking, cleaning, driving, or exercising

~~~
curiousgal
I can no longer fall asleep without listening to an audiobook. Currently
listening to HPatMoR.

